# RAC next shoot Apr-18



## hound dog (Apr 6, 2010)

Apr.-18 Hope to see yall there

From Griffin: Head South on Hwy.19/41, take the second exit south of Griffin exit to the right (hwy. 362/Williamson Rd), go west (right) on Hwy. 362/Williamson Rd for 8 miles to Woodcreek Rd on the left, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right. Signs will be posted at the turns.

From Alvaton: Head east on Hwy. 362, go approx. 3 miles past Hollinville, Woodcreek Rd will be on the right, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.

If you are using a GPS, use 1289 Wood Creek Rd. Williamson, Ga. 30292. That address will put you within 20 yards of our entrance. 

You can also use coordinates 33.15470428202154, -84.40131783485412 for the exact entrance off Wood Creek Road. 

Check us out at www.racarchery.com


----------



## akiahunter (Apr 8, 2010)

just curious, can anyone come check you guys out? i live off 362 headin toward williamson and would be very interested in seein what goes on.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, anyone can come shoot with us.  If you want to just look around that is OK too, but bring your bow, you will want to shoot.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## akiahunter (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks brother, i will mark that date on the calendar right now and plan to attend.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 9, 2010)

you better bring your bow, you will regret it later if you dont


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 11, 2010)

Going to shoot at RBO today then go work at RAC.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 11, 2010)

Get to work don't be sleeping on the job or your fired.


----------



## Big John (Apr 11, 2010)

I may try to make it


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 11, 2010)

The RBO guys are coming down there in full force,,,See you guys Sunday,,,


----------



## hound dog (Apr 12, 2010)

Going to RAC right now. Going to map out the course and look at some lanes hope I don't have to do much trimming but I will just for yall. Looks like we will have nice weekend to shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 12, 2010)

You shouldn't have to do much trimming,,,make the lanes real short,,, Kinda like you,,, Come on Sunday...RAC bound for some good times and laughter, Oh yea and shoot,,lol


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope Corn Dog takes somone else taller with him to do the trimming if not I'll be shooting thru all kinds of stuff.
 The stuff he's gonna trim will be hitting me in the ankles.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 12, 2010)

Mapped the all new course at RAC and hope yall like. 


Got some help for the trimming of the lanes so don't worry yall don't have to shoot on yalls knees.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 12, 2010)

It wont matter Jody, ive seen Don shoot


----------



## Big John (Apr 13, 2010)

Sunday's  Williamson Weather = 78 for the high, Partly Cloudy, Wind 5-10....... GREAT DAY TO SHOOT


----------



## hound dog (Apr 13, 2010)

Big John said:


> Sunday's  Williamson Weather = 78 for the high, Partly Cloudy, Wind 5-10....... GREAT DAY TO SHOOT



And a great course if I say so myself.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well if you must brag,,,Go ahead and get over with ,, It's always a great coarse.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 13, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Well if you must brag,,,Go ahead and get over with ,, It's always a great coarse.



Thanks my Archery Brother.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 13, 2010)

badcompany said:


> It wont matter Jody, ive seen Don shoot


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've seen Don shoot to,,,if the target stands still then they have nothing to worry about,,,


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 14, 2010)

Come on sunday weather looks great and yall always have a great coarse


----------



## Big John (Apr 14, 2010)

HUMP DAY....It's all down hill from here... Come on Sunday!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 14, 2010)

Getting closer!!!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 14, 2010)

cant wait 
sun- rac
the next thurs- off to the ASA


----------



## Big John (Apr 15, 2010)

RAC is the place sunday...


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 15, 2010)

Long Shot

Thanks John!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 15, 2010)

The course is set ready for Sunday April-18.


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 16, 2010)

How long is the long shot   Looking forward to the shoot. Maybe I can find somebody to shoot with again.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 16, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> How long is the long shot   Looking forward to the shoot. Maybe I can find somebody to shoot with again.



 Dude are you serious??????? it's unknown


----------



## hound dog (Apr 16, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> How long is the long shot   Looking forward to the shoot. Maybe I can find somebody to shoot with again.



Don't worry there will be someone for you to shoot with.
And it's about that far.


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 16, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Dude are you serious??????? it's unknown



Nope I'm not serious. Just wanted to make sure it was about that far.


----------



## Big John (Apr 16, 2010)

So how far is it???


----------



## hound dog (Apr 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> So how far is it???



Yep.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> So how far is it???



A few yards past near.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 16, 2010)

Left yall a little or took care of a little sumpin at your coarse today hope you enjoy.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 16, 2010)

Corn dog should be able to see wear he's going now deerehauler


----------



## hound dog (Apr 16, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Corn dog should be able to see wear he's going know deerehauler



I want to bow fishing come over here and take me.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 17, 2010)

I want to go too


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Left yall a little or took care of a little sumpin at your coarse today hope you enjoy.



Thank goodness Matthew just put down a fresh layer of lime.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 17, 2010)

24Hr.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 17, 2010)

Big John said:


> So how far is it???



John, don't tell anyone but it is about "that" far.


----------



## Big John (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok then we will see in the am


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 17, 2010)

hound dog said:


> We yall quit I'm not tell no one haw far it is. I'll give yall one hint it's that far.



Hooked on phonics

Looks like it's paying off.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 17, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Hooked on phonics
> 
> Looks like it's paying off.



Corn dog speak with forked tongue, he is not to good with English, lol!


----------



## Big John (Apr 17, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> hooked on phonics
> 
> looks like it's paying off.



lol


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 18, 2010)

Just a couple of hours!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm on the way to RAC. See u soon.


----------



## akiahunter (Apr 18, 2010)

about what time does the shoot start today? what about food and refreshments? goin to take the family to check it out.


----------



## Big John (Apr 18, 2010)

akiahunter said:


> about what time does the shoot start today? what about food and refreshments? goin to take the family to check it out.



Start's at 9AM.  They will have food and drinks.


----------



## akiahunter (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks big john, will be loadin up and headinthat way shortly.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 18, 2010)

Shoot was awsome! Rac set onr of there best coarses yet in my opinion! Thanks agian guys I know this RBO guy had a blast!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Shoot was awsome! Rac set one of there best coarses yet in my opinion! Thanks agian guys I know this RBO guy had a blast!



Thanks Bro.


----------

